# FABLE 2 Anyone played it



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

I got it when it came out and i have managed to complete it and most of the subquest's in a few days. Its such a brilliant game but not without its flaws crap loading, crap interface and menu, its early i know but the downloadable content is non-existent. But the good outway the bad like being able to extend your expressions (holding a massive fart get it wrong and you crap yourself) You can get STD'S wear a condom when you have sex:thumb: the combats brilliant, the new ranged weapons are brilliant. Being able to shoot a weapon out of someones hand, or shoot them in the groin. The spells are awesome get max level fire spell on area effect :devil: Oh and the dog (your faithfull companion) is an annoyonce just barks at the wrong time. Clothing is a let down ? no armour sets?? you can dye stuff oh and my missus played it the first thing she did was dress her hero in corset, hot pants, knee high boots and blond hair brill.

All in all a brill game gets 8-9 out of 10 but once again mr peter molenyuex (cant spell his name) is to creative, you cannot put what he wants in a game and he promised to much

Anyone played it give me some feedback, Fallout 3 has come but i wasnt in so gotta pick it up on monday so havnt played it yet????


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Played it, but mainly been doing jobs and looking around.

Kind of disappointed that I only managed to find th Hal's outfit for armour so far though - everything else seems to be dress up stuff with no protection. 

Played the last one to death and no doubt will with this one, jut take my time and keep levelling up whenever possible.

Fallout 3 is pretty damn good too.............played it for about 4 hours so far and it's now starting to get quite interesting - kind of like Oblivion like that I suppose!


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

danj_1982 said:


> Played it, but mainly been doing jobs and looking around.
> 
> Kind of disappointed that I only managed to find th Hal's outfit for armour so far though - everything else seems to be dress up stuff with no protection.
> 
> ...


Where is this hals outfit!?!? and i have ordered fallout 3 but it came when i was out and because its the limited edition jobby he had to take to the post offfice  the only thing i dont like about it allready is that when you complete it thats it game over theres no going back and doing more quests


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Same as the first Fable though - once done it's done!

The Hal's outfit I think came with my Limited Edition as downloadable.........

It's basicaaly a Fable rendition of the Master Chief body armour!!!

I pre-order everything through Game and then buy it - If I remember rightly the last time I used the money back I had earned about £20 in points doing it.


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

danj_1982 said:


> Same as the first Fable though - once done it's done!
> 
> Ah not true you have to sit though the credits and then you can go back and do some extra quests. you can go back and replay just sit through the credits:thumb:
> 
> ...


I ordered myn through amazon uk


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the game, but agree about the body armour. I started playing it on boxing day and only finished it last week, but there are quests and other things to do once the main story has finished.


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

An old thread I know, but I'm still playing this game and now on my third character so that I get the achievement for each of the 3 endings. I have got the full set of dolls if anybody wants to borrow them in order to get the dollcatcher achievement, just give them straight back to me afterwards.


----------

